

AMD to combat 'Intel Inside' with 'Who cares?' - eplanit
http://www.betanews.com/article/AMD-to-combat-Intel-Inside-with-Who-cares/1273694861

======
jasonlbaptiste
Apple figured this shit out over a decade ago. Macbook and macbook pro. iMac
and Mac Pro. They sell benefits not features. You don't see them referring to
the 13 inch macbook pro as the Apple MB986*/A like the PC oems, right?

~~~
rbanffy
It's more like they have only few variations of 5 notebooks.

Dell has dozens of models for each market segment, each of them with a dozen
variations.

We got a bunch of E4300 Latitudes with the same SKU. Most of them have glossy
LCDs. Mine is matte. Go figure...

~~~
megablast
This annoyed the hell out of me, when I had to get a HP for work. It had to be
HP, so there were 20 different models.

What is the point of 20 different models?

Sure, I understand screen size, but everything else if configurable, from HDD
size, to Ram. All the processors are fast enough for development work, as far
as I am concerned.

This is one area where Apple got it right. 5 different types of laptop.

~~~
rbanffy
> What is the point of 20 different models?

It's much more interesting than that: out of the 20 models, 12 won't run X
decently, 8 will take 2 minutes to boot, 4 random models will be very fast and
everything will work out of the box. You won't be able to identify any
pattern.

In the next revision of the lineup, the 4 that work well will be another
random subset of the batch. Again, nobody will be able to see a clear pattern.

Rinse and repeat.

My previous Dell was absolutely Linux-proof. This one runs it perfectly well.
It's however, slower than my netbook for everything but disk IO. This one has
a Core 2 Duo. The netbook has an Atom z270.

I really want to to away with this overly complex PC compatibles. If hardware
vendors insist on using x86 processors, fine, but we no longer need, or want,
to boot MS-DOS 1.0 unless under a hardware emulator.

~~~
megablast
I was lucky then, my HP just would not suspend. Never had a problem on my IBM.

------
jerf
What silly nonsense that chart is. I've done "advanced photo editing" and
"edit/mix music" on CPUs so underpowered they wouldn't show up in the cheapest
netbooks today. There isn't a processor being sold that couldn't convert CDs
to MP3s as quickly as the CD drive can rip the music off, and at reasonably
quality too. A good chunk of the "black" level is really the GPU's work, too.

How quickly we forget what a gigahertz can really do. (Or even 250MHz.)

------
hexley
What a contrived piece of nonsense, just stick with what you're good at AMD.

